# Finally found the Yamaha F225 VST screen clogging problem



## Flyboy (Oct 3, 2004)

I have been having fuel filter and VST screen issues for over 2 years. I had a fuel tank specialist come down and empty my 300 gallon tank and clean the inside. About every other trip I would get a VST screen restriction and lose top end power. I have changed from Yamaha 10 micron to Racor 2 micron filters in the bilge. 
I have also been having a lot of failures of the low pressure (feed) pump. They have a 90 day warranty from Yamaha and would always work for at least 90 days. 
I went down to the boat last week to run everything, planning for a trip to the floaters this week, and the stbd VST was restricted again. I cleaned it again and now that I have done it so many times, I can knock it out in about 1.5 hours. 
We left out Sunday and got about 50 miles offshore when the left engine started slowing down (lost about 500RPM). Not long after that the right engine started doing the same thing. That was enough and we started headed back. I traveled over 100NM and never even wet a hook!
When we returned to the dock I was not a happy camper... We decided to clean the boat in the AM and see what we could tear up to figure out where the trash is coming from. 
It would take me several pages to type all the trouble shooting I've been through in the last few years. On top of the Low pressure (feed) pump is an "F" filter from Yamaha. I changed this not long ago to a filter that has clear housing so I could see if the trash was coming from before it. This new clear filter was full of dark ****. The water separator filter on the front right side of the engine was clean. The only thing between these two filters was the $599 low pressure fuel pump.
We removed the VST and the low pressure fuel pump. The fuel pump is mounted to the VST and I knew the VST needed cleaning again. We started looking with a flashlight up in the low pressure pump inlet and outlet. In the inlet side there is a spring with rust all over it!!! Finally we have found where the **** is coming from. I took this pump back to a Yamaha dealer and he stated, "It’s out of warranty, you might want to try Yamaha customer service." I will see what they say soon. I also got the fuel pump PSI and GPH from the tech. (about 5-7psi and 30gph)
In the mean time I don’t want to buy 2 more $599 fuel pumps just so they can last about 6 months. We went to O’Reilly’s and asked if they had anything like it. He went to the back and pulled out a 12 volt generic inline pump ($52) that was shorter in length but very close in diameter (part # E8012S). It comes with a filter attached to the inlet side and if you leave this on it, it will be slightly longer. The PSI and GPH were very close. I had to trim one fuel line and everything went back perfect. Since we had the VST’s off and now we think we may have solved all the issues, we decided to also clean the fuel injectors. Now the engines have fresh filters, clean injectors, and clean pumping fuel pumps!!!
Both engines idle perfect and top out together. I have never had fuel flows so close at WOT. The left was 20.1 and the right at 20.2. 
Photos of the pump and spring...


----------



## Flyboy (Oct 3, 2004)

The new Generic O'Rellys fuel pump (part # E8012S)


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

thanks, got to change the VST on my F225 this winter. Good chance I will go ahead and replace the fuel pump as well to cut off the spring problem.


----------



## Gas Can (May 25, 2007)

This is bad news for the tuna within your striking distance. Bad for Yamaha too if they fail to make it right. I am sure you will keep us all informed as this saga unfolds.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Great info! THANKS.


----------



## lasancha (May 21, 2010)

Thanks for the info, I had one engine VST clog too. I hope it's not a reoccuring issue like yours. I didn't enjoy spending $599 on the fuel pump not to mention the labor.


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

Dang. That should severely improve your fuel economy as well as your frustration levels but unfortunately it took a long time and a lot of frustration to get to this point.

Bad day to be a tuna now........


----------



## Flyboy (Oct 3, 2004)

Your right Greg, it was a lot of frustration!!! I hope this will end the problems... I can't wait to get back out there. I was so pumped when I got home I wanted to just go back down and run the boat up and down Oyster creek. 

Also:
I was curious and dug a little deeper into the pump today. I took the pump futher apart. The fuel pumps across and through the armature. Here is a photo of the inside of the pump. The spring was not even half the problem!










A close up...










Now I decided to go into my other pump...

2nd Pump was even worse!!!

The spring disintegrated when I cut open the pump.










This arm. is still wet with fuel and when it dries will show the rust even better...


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

It seems Yamaha didn't design these for ethanol. Sounds like a long and frustrating ordeal.
Curious about how the gas flows over the armature without igniting the gas? I'm obviously missing something.


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

Shouldn't the fuel/water separator theoretically stop this from happening?


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Specks&Spots said:


> Shouldn't the fuel/water separator theoretically stop this from happening?


 X2.


----------



## Flyboy (Oct 3, 2004)

I have two 2 micron Racor water seperator filters in the bilge and the Yamaha motor has a water seperator filter under the cowling on the stbd side. There is no water in any of the bowls. The only thing I have is some white powdery looking stuff in the Racor bowls. Still trying to figure out what that is.

I also thought the same thing.... how does the gas go across the arm., contacts, and brushes. I would have never thought about doing it this way.

Hope this works:

Here is a video, "What's inside an electric fuel pump?"






If the link doesn't work go to http://wn.com/Fuel_pump and pick the 3 option down on the right side, "Whats inside an electric fuel pump?"


----------



## Flyboy (Oct 3, 2004)

Talked with a Yamaha Rep at Yamaha customer service today...866-894-1626

He doesn't understand why these pumps are rusting either... Says it's indicative of water but doesn't know why I'm not catching the water with either Water/Seperator before the fuel pump. He asked if I have ever had the tanks pumps out and checked for water. Told him I had done this twice and only one tank on the boat. 

He said he was unable to talk about pricing but understood that the Yamaha pump was expensive. He said, he was sure there was an aftermarket pump that would suffice. I told him of the $52 one from O'Reilys and gave him the Brand and Part #.

As for the white powdery stuff in the Racor filter...
He said that was a big problem in the HPDIs and they had sent off samples to labs to find out what it is. The reports said Sodium Sulfate and they think were being added during part of the fuel refining process. Suggested I try a different fuel supplier.


----------



## swimdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi Flyboy...I know it was a while ago when you originally posted this but are the O'Rielly fuel pumps still working out OK? I have 2 F225's with the same issue and hate to get stung for $500 a pump.
thanks


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

I saw this on greatlakesskipper.com and not sure if its the same kind of pump but it is a Yamaha and $159

*Product Details*

We are selling a new, out of the, box, boat fuel pump from Yamaha, part number 69J-24410-00. The unit is etched *69J-24410-00*.
Measures approximately 7 1/4" L x 1 7/8" OD overall and has a 5/16" OD, single barbed hose connection at both ends. Features a 2-pin male connection.
Specifications:

Brand: Yamaha
Part number: 69J-24410-00
Overall Dimensions: 7 1/4" L x 1 7/8" OD
Hose Connections: (2) 5/16" OD single barbed
Connection: 2-pin male

http://greatlakesskipper.com/yamaha-69j-24410-00-marine-12v-boat-fuel-pump#


----------



## swimdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks !!



yellowskeeter said:


> I saw this on greatlakesskipper.com and not sure if its the same kind of pump but it is a Yamaha and $159
> 
> *Product Details*
> 
> ...


----------

